# Help, good insurance company in New York City?



## BobF (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi there,

I'm a new UberX driver in New York City. I bought a Toyota Highlander last year, and bought the car insurance from the broker which had an office in Uber building in Long Island City.

I don't like the broker and insurance companies because they don't give me enough information about my insurance policy. I want to change my insurance to a better insurance company. If you know somewhere you thing is better, please let me know.

Thanks in advance.

Bob


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You're not going to be fully covered in NY. CT now offers the TNC Gap coverage.


----------



## DEBBIE BROWN (Sep 20, 2015)

What type of information have you not been provided ????


----------

